

Javascript databases may not scale - dhaivatpandya
http://poincare101.herokuapp.com/post/15

======
lucian1900
That's not really a concern specific to Firebase or Meteor. Also, such costs
are tiny, especially with hardware to deal with it.

------
shanemhansen
Yeah, the prevalence of https on the web sure seems to indicate encrypting
everything is prohibitively expensive. /sarcasm

------
chrisbroadfoot
The author is conflating authentication and encryption.

------
badragon
Sounds like a simple scaling issue

